# TFTP can't start [Solved]

## dlewin

HI,

Did not saw this elsewhere in the forum (user-tux thread is different).

I try to get a tftp server going up, so I've chosen tftpd-hpa.

and changed the

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> etc/conf.d/in.tftpd to point to the existing dir /tftpboot/

 

but when I do a

```
    /etc/init.d/in.tftpd start
```

there is a "failed to start" that seems to be due to the

 *Quote:*   

> "cannot bind to local IPv4 socket: Address already in use"

 

in /var/log/messages.

I'm near to be crazy as I uninstall and reinstall it.Last edited by dlewin on Sat Jun 19, 2010 8:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## massimo

What shows you 'netstat -lnp' as root?

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *dlewin wrote:*   

> I try to get a tftp server going up, so I've chosen tftpd-hpa.

 

Not sure if it's relevant here, but I'm very happy with dnsmasq's built-in TFTP server.

----------

## dlewin

 *massimo wrote:*   

> What shows you 'netstat -lnp' as root?

 

hi,

the netstat answers :

 *Quote:*   

> netstat -lnp
> 
> Connexions Internet actives (seulement serveurs)
> 
> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Adresse locale          Adresse distante        Etat        PID/Program name    
> ...

 

----------

## dlewin

 *phajdan.jr wrote:*   

>  *dlewin wrote:*   I try to get a tftp server going up, so I've chosen tftpd-hpa. 
> 
> Not sure if it's relevant here, but I'm very happy with dnsmasq's built-in TFTP server.

 

everything about this subject is relevant; I'm going to try it.

----------

## Hu

 *dlewin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   netstat -lnp
> 
> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:69              0.0.0.0:*                           7516/xinetd 

 This is your culprit.  Your xinetd has been configured to listen to that port, probably to spawn a tftp server when traffic arrives.

----------

## dlewin

ok 

do I have to remove it ?

This is weird as when I do a "TFTP" from another PC to that board

there is no answer.... the TFTP daemon is off !

----------

## Hu

 *dlewin wrote:*   

> do I have to remove it ?
> 
> This is weird as when I do a "TFTP" from another PC to that board
> 
> there is no answer.... the TFTP daemon is off !

 You can leave the xinetd listener in place or remove it, at your preference.  If tftp is not working, then the xinetd listener is not configured to spawn a tftp that is configured for your environment.  If you leave the xinetd listener, you need to fix the configuration so that it spawns a working tftp.  If you remove it, then you can run the standalone tftpd.

----------

## phajdan.jr

If you're surprised by the xinetd presence and are trying to set up a standalone TFTP server, it seems like you could stop xinetd (see /etc/init.d) and remove it from your system. After that, restart the standalone TFTP server and try again.

----------

## dlewin

thank you very much for your help.

----------

